

Start up hosting - tnine

What are good recomendations for hosting a start up? I dont want to pay fortune in the case nobody uses it or vice versa, its constantly down due to high traffic from it being a cheap hosting plan.
======
naish
Slicehost and AWS are among the perennial answers to this question.

~~~
icey
So much so, that I just came in here to make that exact recommendation and
found your post already here.

------
Mistone
I use MediaTemple and am constantly impressed by the U/I and ability to manage
wordpress, php, googlea pps and more from the management console.

